
Bug: Botched NPM Update Crashes Linux Systems, Forces Users to Reinstall - mickster99
https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/02/22/2034213/botched-npm-update-crashes-linux-systems-forces-users-to-reinstall
======
moocowtruck
this bug is definitely not great! but do people really run npm as root in
production? and also update to latest npm in prod right away?

------
blacksqr
Wrong way to deal with package repository bloat.

